# palm springs area



## rynker (Dec 11, 2005)

We're arriving in Rancho Mirage this Saturday and have never stayed in the area.  We're staying at Westin Mission Hills Resort and Villas.  Any suggestion on restaurants not to miss or things to do would be appreciated.  We plan on the outlet mall but after that, we don't have a clue to the area.  OUr interests are simple and inexpensive.  We like sun and fun(hopefully mother nature will cooperate.)  Thanks


----------



## pvangordon (Dec 11, 2005)

From a thread I started earlier this year:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8632


----------



## Luanne (Dec 11, 2005)

Not sure how much sun you're expecting.  Current temps (highs) are in the high 60's to low 70's.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Palm Springs Aerial Tramway*

I think you would enjoy a trip on the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway.

'Here's their Website Link 

Richard


----------



## sandesurf (Dec 11, 2005)

One of our favorite "simple, inexpensive with ample food" restaurants is in Palm Desert called The Elephant Bar on Hwy.111. Between Monterey and Cook. Also, a fun place to go is the Mexican restaurant at the JW Marriott Palm Desert. You can go their on the free boat ride and the price is right. Not to mention the great Margaritas!


----------



## Pedro (Dec 11, 2005)

If you like mexican food, my favorite is Las Cazuelas Nuevas on Hwy 111.  It is less than 10 minutes from the Westin Mission Hills - great food and great drinks.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 11, 2005)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> I think you would enjoy a trip on the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway.
> 
> 'Here's their Website Link
> 
> Richard



Absolutely spectacular on a clear day.  Snow at the top and very cold while it may be nice and sunny in Palm Springs.

We love the desert so would recommend Joshua Tree National Park.

http://www.terragalleria.com/parks/np.joshua-tree.html
Some beautiful photo images

http://www.nps.gov/jotr/index.htm
About the park

http://www.palmsprings.com/weather.html
Weather and other good information.


----------



## rynker (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.  We can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 12, 2005)

We just got back from Westin (in the hotel) and hunt down a Baker's Square restaurant for their early bird 3 course dinners for $7.99.  For a shocker, my husband and I each had an appetizer, a salad and milk in the Westin restaurant and the bill came to $65.   Fortunately we had 'funny money' on the special we were there using so it didn't cost us.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 13, 2005)

We live just an hour from Palm Springs and go there very frequently. We were just there for 3 nights last week. I strongly recommend the Aerial Tram. Bear in mind that it will be quite cold at the top so dress accordingly.

I also strongly recommend going to the Palm Springs Follies. We went last Wednesday. It is a fabulous show. We like it better than any show we have seen in Las Vegas and we have seen just about all of them. Below is a link to the Palm Springs Follies Web site:

http://www.palmspringsfollies.com/

If you want to go, I recommend getting your tickets on-line as they sell out.

There are several casinos in the area if that interests you. Our favorite is the Spa Casino in downtown Palm Springs. They have an excellent buffet and it is a good place to play.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 17, 2005)

*Palm Springs*

I tried the Right Bank restaurant in October  and it was really good. 
Also I believe there is a Steakhouse called Sullivans on El Paseo that 
is very good also.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Dec 19, 2005)

You may enjoy The Living desert, they have a great light show this time of year.  www.livingdesert.org/

Also, The River complex has a bunch of good restaurants, cinemas and shops  http://www.theriveratranchomirage.com/shops 

Also, there is a great outlet mall in Cabazon, about 20 minutes to Palm Desert but you should probably wait until after Christmas, parking can get really bad this time of year.

And of course, CASINOS!!!!


----------



## artlover (Jan 8, 2006)

Hiking in Joshua Tree is fun, the Mexican restaurant at the Marriott is good, and Thai Smile (two locations) is really good (and inexpensive).


----------



## irene (Sep 19, 2006)

*Bus Tours from Palm Springs*

We are going to Palm Springs the first week in December staying at Mission Hills.  We have stayed there the last couple of years and have seen most attractions in the area.  Last year I (while husband went golfing) took the celebrity tour around Palm Springs.   I met a couple on the bus who said they had taken a tour the day before (Wednesday) that left from I think they said by the Costco just down the street from Mission Hills that took them to Los Angeles and they got to watch the taping of a Dr. Phil show.  I thought that might be something I could do this year (again while husband went golfing).

I also remember maybe years ago that someone on TUG had mentioned they had gone on two celebrity bus tours from Palm Springs (one a short one - the one I went on I suppose) and one a longer one into Los Angeles.  They said they enjoyed the longer one more.   Don't remember if they mentioned a TV show taping or not.   I've looked on internet for any tours that leave from Palm Springs that go into Hollywood, etc., but have not found any.  

Does anyone know of any such tours that leave from the Palm Springs area?
Thanks!


----------



## artlover (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree with hiking Joshua Tree and the Mexican restaurant at the Marriott.  (Actually we thought all the restaurants at the Marriott were surprisingly decent and reasonably priced.)  Also, there's a Thai restaurant called Thai Smile--there are two of them in the area--that is super good.


----------



## mlsmn (Sep 21, 2006)

Which casino do you prefer and why?


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 27, 2006)

irene said:
			
		

> I've looked on internet for any tours that leave from Palm Springs that go into Hollywood, etc., but have not found any.
> 
> Does anyone know of any such tours that leave from the Palm Springs area?
> Thanks!



I would like to know about this, too.  We'll also be staying at WMH and would like to take a tour to Hollywood for a day.  I have tried to search for a tour company that offers this, but to no avail.  Surely they have one??  

TIA~


----------



## triciab92260 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is the company for the Hollywood Tours (and many other tours)

http://www.celebrity-tours.com/default.aspx

Their number is 760-770-2700

Hope that helps!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, Tricia.  I did notice this tour company while I was searching online.  I was even contemplating on using them for their "City Tour".  

Anyway, I did take a look at their Day Trips and didn't see anything for Hollywood.  So, I called and left them a message to see if they offer this type of excursion. Btw, they close at 3:30pm, not 5pm, which is what it states on their website.  

Hopefully, they'll call back with some good news.


----------

